# My home birth, no pain relief.



## Farie

So yesterday (Sunday 5th December) I woke up about 4 am with a huge bloody show and crampy tightenings across the bottom of my bump, 'ahh i thought to myself, false labour, naughty body teasing me' so I took some arnica, aconite and panadol and went back to sleep for a few hours!

I woke at 10 am and we got up etc and walked to town and got coffee and cake, still getting the tightening, approx every 7 mins, I was still convinced it was nothing so we headed to a Christmas fete a few miles away, spent a couple of hours there and got home about 4pm.

By this time I was pretty sure I as in labour as the contractions were getting stronger, about 5 mins apart and lasting 45 secs approx so I called mt m/w about 4.30. She said it sounded like early labour and reckoned I had about 12h to go :haha: So I took 2 panadol and more aconite and arnica.

We mooched at home for another hour and put up the Christmas tree and as the contractions got slonger and stronger DH called the m/w again and suggested I really could do with checking as the contractions were lasting over a min and bloody painful.
She arrived 30 mind later, check me over and announced I was 8.5 cm dilated and perhaps getting into the pool was a good idea! So I got in about 7 ish.

I stayed in the pool for a couple of hours, through transition (god thats such a intense experience. Contractions that last over 2 mins with under 30 sec between them!)

At about 9pm m/w suggested a pee break and check over, I was fully dilated (probably had been for a little while) and could start pushing whenever.
I tried a few pushes on the sofa (useless, no sensation, no urge and it just bloody hurt!) them moved to sitting on the loo ... still no urge but slowly my body kicked in and after about 30 mins I started getting the right idea.
Crowning ... that bloody hurt! Nuff said

After about 1h 30 mins of pushing (good and bad :lol:) Naomi Rose popped out in a super man pose (thanks hon, mummy wouldn't have torn of you'd kept you hand/arm down)
I had to stand (well lean on DH) as I was still on the loo and there wasn't a lot of room.
1 push later and out popped her shoulders and body and legs

We had skin to skin, I delivered the placenta naturally and DH cut the cord after.
Then we retired to the sitting room, had skin to skin and cuddles, I got checked, we tried BFing but madam preferred screaming
She is 7 lbs 8oz and 53 cm long

After about an hour of cuddles/phone call to my mum etc Nim was dressed by grandma and I got stitched (7 of them, all 1st degree none serious) local jabs were ouchy tho!

By 12.30 we were in bed, I managed to faint getting off the loo on the way which was amusing, I said quietly from the hall floor 'I feel a little dizzy' m/w and MIL turned round to see a semi naked me lying flat out staring at the ceiling! I crawled to bed (on my hands and knees - elegant :haha:) and we have a go at latching and m/w left us to it!

I am in awe of my amazing husband, he was brilliant and I truly could not have done it without him, he was my rock, never left my side, poured water don my back through ever contraction helped me breath through the pushing and let me cling to him throughout. 
He did get a little queasy and lay down while watching me be sown up and MIL had to hold the torch!! But who can blame him!
He's also great with Nim already.

We are so in love, sorry its such a long birth story, Ive tried not to miss anything out but its kinda a blurr. The panadol was the only pain relief I had throughout, and I can honestly say I wold never ever birth anywhere but at home, its the most wonderful experience.


----------



## Ashtons mummy

Congratulations!! Hope you are all well x x


----------



## Luzelle

What an awesome experience. Hope you are enjoying your baby and your new family.


----------



## Kerrieann

wow well done and congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## sparkle05

Awww congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

COngrats hun!! No pain relief... I am in awe LOL :)
Enjoy your new little baby xxx


----------



## meow951

Congratulations!

Love reading home births. I'm hoping for one, hope it will go as well as yours did :)


----------



## Nessicle

Wow congratulations! 

I'm in awe of anyone who can actually walk further than the toilet in the last feW
Weeks of pregnancy let alone go all day walking round and keeping busy all day in labour! Xx


----------



## Mizze

Wow oh Wow - congratulations Farie and welcome to Naomi Rose (lovely name). So impressed by your labour.

Mizze xx


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Sounds perfect! Congratulations to you & your family. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenniflower

I loved reading your story. I love how real it all sounded but also how doable it was at the same time. The 2min contraction bit was my favourite for some reason. No one explains how intense those transition contractions can be. But again still totally doable! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Brilliant birth story!!!! Thank you so much for sharing and congrats on the home birth of your daughter x


----------



## kiwimama

wow what a beautiful home birth story! I was just thinking about you yesterday morning actually seeing you were overdue and wondered if you had perhaps had your baby over the weekend! 
Congrats on little Naomi Rose, hope you are healing well and Naomi is settling nicely. :flower:


----------



## summer rain

congrats hun! Those pesky babies eh with their pointy sticky out arms and hands; my youngest had both hands on his face; and decided to try sucking his thumb as he was coming out, I tore only slightly but had lots of nasty gashes from his nails that needed a stitch or too. Until recently he still slept with both hands up towards his face.


----------



## tinyfeetdream

Congratulations what a wonderful story :) x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations hun, what a lovely birth story :) xx


----------



## Greta Chick

Wow, congratualations and well done to you!:flower: And welcome to little Naomi!:baby::flower:

xx


----------



## Tomo

Congratulations Farie!

Wonderful story! I remember reading your BFP success story over on the LTTTC boards and it giving me hope. Hope you and little Naomi Rose are both doing well.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## winterleaves

I loved reading your story! congratulations xx


----------



## stacey_

well done sounds lovely :D


----------



## Dee_H

A huge congrats to you..what an awesome birth story, hope you are enjoying your LO!:baby::hugs:


----------



## XJessicaX

amazing birth story and really well written, had me giggling!


----------



## Dragonfly

wow no pain relief. well done,. I was screaming for all sorts,.


----------



## bambikate

congratulations well done you xx


----------



## Farie

Thank you all so much
It really was a amazing and now feels slightly surreal!

My tips

Don't get excited by early labour, take a panadol and go back to sleep! Being well rested is your friend.
Stay active, walk, move, whatever, but gravity is also your bet buddy
Eat 
Water is amazing pain relief, it really is brilliant. Not just sitting in it, have it poured over your lower back
There is an amazing acu-pressure point on the sole of your foot that is amazingly helpful during contractions - it got me through transition.
Just go with the feelings, they are your friend, they are there to help, don't fight your body - it's a bloody amazing machine!
Noise is ok, you want to moan, moan! I used 'i can do this, i can do this' like a mantra. It sounds weird but try to keep your lips/brow relaxed too, I found blowing through my lips helped (like blowing a trumpet) in between my moans of ' I can do this' :haha:
Tell your support person what you want, they are not mind readers! If you want to rest tell them, if you want to kneel say so etc etc

I cannot recommend aiming for a home birth enough, it's a wonderful experience, I was very clear it was my 'aim' but was very clear that should anything be amiss or not feel right I was happy to transfer for both my comfort and both our safety.
I think that feeling of having a 'plan' and positivity really helped.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Fantastic summary there Farie! Thank you and big Congrats again x


----------



## NaturalMomma

Congratulations!


----------



## Dragonfly

Farie said:


> Thank you all so much
> It really was a amazing and now feels slightly surreal!
> 
> My tips
> 
> Don't get excited by early labour, take a panadol and go back to sleep! Being well rested is your friend.
> Stay active, walk, move, whatever, but gravity is also your bet buddy
> Eat
> Water is amazing pain relief, it really is brilliant. Not just sitting in it, have it poured over your lower back
> There is an amazing acu-pressure point on the sole of your foot that is amazingly helpful during contractions - it got me through transition.
> Just go with the feelings, they are your friend, they are there to help, don't fight your body - it's a bloody amazing machine!
> Noise is ok, you want to moan, moan! I used 'i can do this, i can do this' like a mantra. It sounds weird but try to keep your lips/brow relaxed too, I found blowing through my lips helped (like blowing a trumpet) in between my moans of ' I can do this' :haha:
> Tell your support person what you want, they are not mind readers! If you want to rest tell them, if you want to kneel say so etc etc
> 
> I cannot recommend aiming for a home birth enough, it's a wonderful experience, I was very clear it was my 'aim' but was very clear that should anything be amiss or not feel right I was happy to transfer for both my comfort and both our safety.
> I think that feeling of having a 'plan' and positivity really helped.

ou

I had no time for any of that on list. I thought I had wind and went to bed thinking I was fine, 15 mins I was hanging on the bed in pain, went to hospital said to OH bet it was false labour 12 days over and between 11 and 12 am I was flying into labour! by 5am my son was born. Very fast. Didnt get a time for a bath they where making me before I was whisked away to labour ward. I admire you for no pain relief, I didn't get an epi this time i am glad now I didnt as I didnt want one. But they gave me stuff that wasnt even working and I will say I wont do it ever again. I had a c section first time after long labour I thought was bad this time natural and even more sore. All worth it in the end but no pain relief is amazing. You must be made of Iron! :thumbup:


----------



## Nic1107

Congratulations!


----------



## Farie

Dragonfly said:


> Farie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much
> It really was a amazing and now feels slightly surreal!
> 
> My tips
> 
> Don't get excited by early labour, take a panadol and go back to sleep! Being well rested is your friend.
> Stay active, walk, move, whatever, but gravity is also your bet buddy
> Eat
> Water is amazing pain relief, it really is brilliant. Not just sitting in it, have it poured over your lower back
> There is an amazing acu-pressure point on the sole of your foot that is amazingly helpful during contractions - it got me through transition.
> Just go with the feelings, they are your friend, they are there to help, don't fight your body - it's a bloody amazing machine!
> Noise is ok, you want to moan, moan! I used 'i can do this, i can do this' like a mantra. It sounds weird but try to keep your lips/brow relaxed too, I found blowing through my lips helped (like blowing a trumpet) in between my moans of ' I can do this' :haha:
> Tell your support person what you want, they are not mind readers! If you want to rest tell them, if you want to kneel say so etc etc
> 
> I cannot recommend aiming for a home birth enough, it's a wonderful experience, I was very clear it was my 'aim' but was very clear that should anything be amiss or not feel right I was happy to transfer for both my comfort and both our safety.
> I think that feeling of having a 'plan' and positivity really helped.
> 
> ou
> 
> I had no time for any of that on list. I thought I had wind and went to bed thinking I was fine, 15 mins I was hanging on the bed in pain, went to hospital said to OH bet it was false labour 12 days over and between 11 and 12 am I was flying into labour! by 5am my son was born. Very fast. Didnt get a time for a bath they where making me before I was whisked away to labour ward. I admire you for no pain relief, I didn't get an epi this time i am glad now I didnt as I didnt want one. But they gave me stuff that wasnt even working and I will say I wont do it ever again. I had a c section first time after long labour I thought was bad this time natural and even more sore. All worth it in the end but no pain relief is amazing. You must be made of Iron! :thumbup:Click to expand...


LOL def not made of iron! Infact if you ask anyone who knows me they'll all tell you I'm a right wimp :haha:

Wow yours was quick, mine was just over 6h from the point my contractions were 'toe curlingly painful' (m/w's description!) to birthing the placenta, quite fast enough thank you! 
Well done for doing it without the epi - great stuff

I will admit if I did it again I'd love the option of gas and air! Even just for crowning - god that hurt!


----------



## kiwimama

Do you feel proud of yourself Farie? I have friends telling me I'm brave for even thinking of a homebirth but I don't think it's bravery at all. However I do think when I've homebirth with no pain relief (planning on tens and water) that I'll be very proud of myself.


----------



## Farie

Ummm I guess so yes, not proud as such, more that my beliefs about honebirth and dealing with pain gave been verified; that I could do it and that the negativity around home birthing is unjustified.
So yes, proud in a way, but sort of proud on behalf of all homebirthers and hopefuls iykwim? 

You'll have a wonderful home birth, and you'll be so happy with yourself, for believing you could do it and then doing it! Tens and water will be great (haha not together tho) water is amazing!

Any Q or anything feel free to pm me :flow:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Kiwi Mama - you'll like this group if you have FB

https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-ga...brave-Not-crazy-Just-educated/131874596854586

giving birth at home (or anywhere for that) doesnt require bravery! But I totally agree that the feelings of empowerment that come with a natural / home birth are pretty bloody awesome!


----------



## Nicnac

Hey hon

Have been looking for this story, phew finally found it...and oh wow, get you, how amazing! Well done you, I'm so in awe that you went for a home birth for your first. The time with hubby sounds amazing.....huge congrats!!

Right now off to see some more.

Hope you're having a good day 

:hug:


----------

